# myford lathe gear id



## browny289 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey there i need to make a new gear for the carriage for my lathe the gear measures .600'' and has 12 teeth tooth depth is around .104'' i am unsure on what pressure angle it is aswell. i have ivan's gear cutting book and from a table in that i gather that it is a 20 dp cutter if it is 20 degree pressure angle but i have a feeling its 14.5 degrees
not sure of model of my lathe so heres a pic needs a good tidy up.






thanks  
Browny


----------



## Jasonb (Feb 20, 2013)

20DP, 14.5pa


----------



## chipenter (Feb 20, 2013)

It's a ML1 have a look at Tony's web site http://www.lathes.co.uk/myford/page11.html all the info you will need .


----------



## browny289 (Feb 22, 2013)

thanks for that. in that gear cutting book there is is a section on making your own gear cutters there is only 20 and 30 degree pa specs listed any idea where i can find ones for 14.5 pa ?


----------



## chipenter (Feb 22, 2013)

Have a look for cutter exe on Marvs site http://www.myvirtualnetwork.com/mklotz/ will give all the sizes that you need .


----------



## GailInNM (Feb 22, 2013)

Browny289,
You might find this thread useful.  
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f25/making-gear-cutter-using-ordinary-milling-cutters-9731/

If you go to Post #8 you will find to Excel spread sheets to calculate buttons for any pressure angle.  Note that you can work backwards to see what gears can be cut using standard sizes for button diameter.
Gail in NM


----------



## Hopper (Mar 24, 2013)

There is a Myfordlathes Yahoo group for Myford owners at *groups.yahoo.com*/*group*/*myfordlathes* 

It is worth signing up so you can access their 'Files" and downloads sections. There is a wealth of information on these old machines there. Some real helpful forum members there too, will have you sorted out in no time. The Myford gears do come up on Ebay UK regularly, with a wide variation in prices.


----------

